# Canales de T.V. por cable



## jose orozco (Abr 13, 2007)

Hola, alguien sabe algun truco, para poder ver los canales de peliculas, como HBO, Cinemax, etc... gratis del cable?? jaja


----------



## Dano (Abr 13, 2007)

El mensaje fue movido al foro correspondiente, por favor antes de subir un tema nuevo fijarse si el tema correcto.

Me parece que tu duda está respondida en los post-it.

Saludos


----------

